# What's the squatter law say about a working hobo sleeping on rail road property if they can prove they work for the union.



## BatteryBob (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey, I'm in cali at my hometown of sacramento and they bulldozed our village of tents on the freeway, so I moved to the other side of the fence so cal trans couldn't say anything and all I have to trip off of is the bulls which never come here and the tourists in town train ride can't see this far down. Caltrans won't call it inso I'm pretty much set.
But.
I do work and travel.
Is there a loophole for hobos sleeping on rail road property?
If theresa chance of it being non up property or sp property is it city pigs I'll have the beef with or would they have some kind of independent bull or some shit?
I don't require a specific answer or any thing but I do want to know just to know. Ya know?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 26, 2021)

your question is a bit vague, but generally, no, you will not have any additional rights based on sleeping on railroad property.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 26, 2021)

If it isn't railroad property then no, there wouldn't be an "independent bull". Bulls are railroad police/special agents. If it's not railroad property, you're just gonna be dealing with the cops or security or some shit along those lines depending on who's property you're actually on. 

It's not usually too hard to determine if you're on railroad property. They generally have about 50 feet of right of way on either side of any track. Sometimes it narrows, sometimes it expands. In cities there's usually fencing or some sort of indication that one property ends and another begins. 

There's definitely no loopholes for hobos sleeping on RxR property. A trespasser is a trespasser in their eyes. They're definitely not gonna give you a pass like "Oh it's cool baby, didn't realize you were a train rider. We just don't want the bums around here, but shit you're cool cause you ride trains!" I don't even know what sort of loophole there could be exclusively for hobos? Care to elaborate your thought process on that one?


----------

